# Canon's First Ultra-High-Sensitivity Multi-Purpose Camera Features ISO Equivalen



## tapanit (Jul 30, 2015)

Count me impressed.

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480fb7db6


----------



## Tinky (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: ISO 4000,000*

Another bloomin Canon video camera with no af and no 4k? How are they going to catch up with samsung with crap like this, thats it, I'm moving to Sony A7....

Only joking. 

You pipped me to the post, I was about to post this link:

http://nofilmschool.com/2015/07/canons-multi-purpose-ME20F-SH-full-frame-35mm-camera-4-million-iso

And count me impressed also. A unique camera with a unique niche. And which fits with what the standards broadcasters actually need today. An exciting benchmark from which I hope to see some useful trickle down.

However, no xlrs and no headphone socke..... I kid, I kid.


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: ISO 4000,000*









> *Canon's First Ultra-High-Sensitivity Multi-Purpose Camera Features ISO Equivalent Of Over 4,000,000*
> 
> 
> *MELVILLE N.Y., July 30, 2015* - Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today has introduced the Company's first multi-purpose camera, the new ME20F-SH, which delivers exceptionally high sensitivity to capture Full HD video with a minimum subject illumination of less than 0.0005 lux1 (at maximum 75 dB gain setting, equivalent to an ISO sensitivity of over 4,000,000). Nighttime surveillance and security, cinematic production, reality television, and nature/wildlife documentaries are just some of the ME20F-SH's many possible usage applications. With the ability to capture color video in extreme low-light conditions and its simplistic and versatile design, the ME-20F-SH Multi-purpose Camera can be easily incorporated into existing infrastructures and systems to provide high-quality video capture even where subjects might not be seen with the naked eye.
> ...





*December 2015; SRP of $30,000.

*P.P 19 Microns
*Canon EF mount (Cinema Lock type)
*RGB Primary Colour Filter (Bayer array)
*Effective pixels per sensor: Approx. 2.25MP (2000 x 1128)
*ND filter with two density levels (motorized manual / auto) IR cut filter (motorized manual)
*35mm full-frame CMOS sensor (single), effective pixel count: approx. 2.26 million pixels
*59.94P / 59.94i / 50.00P / 50.00i / 29.97P / 25.00P / 23.98P
*D.R Canon Log/Wide DR mode: 800%/12 stops at +9.0dB (Approx. ISO2300)


Source:
http://www.canon.co.uk/about_us/press_centre/press_releases/consumer_news/camcorders/me20f_sh_colour_video.aspx
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480fb7db6#


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: ISO 4000,000*

Now sell that little cube for $1,000 and you have an interesting product.


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: ISO 4000,000*

With the A7s being fairly clean at half a million ISO, this cam is 'only' 3 stops better and 2mp vs 12?

Or is my maths off?


----------



## photonius (Jul 30, 2015)

"Canon’s new multi-purpose camera employs an enhanced version of the 35mm full-frame CMOS sensor for Full HD video use that was originally developed by the Company in 20132"

Canon's state of the art sensor in the 201th century..


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 30, 2015)

I needed one of these the other night when I was taking photos and shooting video in a theatre.
I was surprised how little light there was even on a well lit stage with fog machines etc.
Everything was grainy.
This camera would have been great for the video.
Now where did I leave that $30,000 lying around :-\

Is there any theoretical max ISO could be.
Would it be likely in the future that you would get ISO 12800 or 6400 as good as say ISO 400 is today on a 5D Mark III?


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 30, 2015)

Price!?! Wtf? :O
@MistaSpeedy yup, that's more like it.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: ISO 4000,000*



Tinky said:


> An exciting benchmark from which I hope to see some useful trickle down.


+1
Let's see what will become "consumer" of it...


----------



## K (Jul 30, 2015)

The big question is, how much DR does it have at ISO 100? If it can't do a 7+ stop push, it's junk.




8)

On a serious note, I'm sure Canon wouldn't put out such a high priced camera without it being able to produce excellent video at high ISO. Most serious video folks don't want AF anyway - they want to manually focus. I give credit to Canon's CEO who said (paraphrasing here), until they can come up with an AF system that links to people's brains - it will never fully satisfy users for video.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 30, 2015)

Why is it $30,000?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Why is it $30,000?



Probably for the same reason the Canon 1DC doubled the price of the 1DX. Joking aside, this is a niche camera and the price is probably high because they assume almost nobody will buy it.


----------



## LDS (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: ISO 4000,000*



wockawocka said:


> With the A7s being fairly clean at half a million ISO, this cam is 'only' 3 stops better and 2mp vs 12?


If you look at the rear you'll see why this is a different camera for a different market.


----------



## dolina (Jul 30, 2015)

BBC Earth documentaries and such and such where they record noctural or subteranian animals.

I would love to see test footage lit by new moon.


----------



## aceflibble (Jul 30, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Why is it $30,000?


Because it's not a product meant for the mass consumer market. It's specifically stated to be geared towards night surveillance and other security, forces and industry pruposes.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jul 30, 2015)

At $30,000, if I was using this for night time surveillance/security then I'd need to set up a second one specifically to watch the first one so it doesn't get nicked.... and then another to watch the second....and then another to watch etc...


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sith Zombie said:


> At $30,000, if I was using this for night time surveillance/security then I'd need to set up a second one specifically to watch the first one so it doesn't get nicked.... and then another to watch the second....and then another to watch etc...



That comment made my day hahaha ;D


----------



## dolina (Jul 30, 2015)

Wrong move Canon. This should have been 4K


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2015)

Can't speak for this new Canon cam. 

I recently got back from Hawaii. For first time, I used video feature on my a7s with native 70-200mm f4 to record the hula dance, 9pm local time. The light condition was low and I was on 25000ISO. Video clips look clean.

I also took the 1Dx + 100-400 with me - never left the bag. Believe it or not, a7s +FE16-35mm + FE28mm got use the most. 

For those using a7 series, the Moneymaker camera strap is very nice. Before my Hawaii trip, I picked up the dual strap without the o-rings - must cleaner look. 

Highly recommended for a7 series:
http://holdfastgear.com/products/money-maker-luxury-leather-multi-camera-strap


----------



## George D. (Jul 30, 2015)

The shipping industry has anti-piracy security aspects linked to deck CCTV monitoring, that $30,000 box would be affordable to them. For the rest of us it's nice to marvel at the specs.


----------



## bkxmnr (Jul 30, 2015)

This looks like a drone-worthy little cube. Coupled with the ability to see in near pitch black conditions, it's a dream come true for law enforcement. And we'll-monied voyeurs.


----------



## weixing (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,
The prototype camera camera in 2013:
http://www.canon.com/news/2013/mar04e.html
https://vimeo.com/61250248

Have a nice day.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 30, 2015)

I remember hearing about this in development. 

BBC could make some amazing wildlife films with just one of these.

Some research observatory will get a suite of these, or commission Canon for an upscaling of it.


----------



## meywd (Jul 30, 2015)

photonius said:


> "Canon’s new multi-purpose camera employs an enhanced version of the 35mm full-frame CMOS sensor for Full HD video use that was originally developed by the Company in 20132"
> 
> Canon's state of the art sensor in the 201th century..





dilbert said:


> A camera from the future?
> 
> _Canon’s new multi-purpose camera employs an enhanced version of the 35mm full-frame CMOS sensor for Full HD video use that was originally developed by the Company in *20132*._



the 2 is a superscript 



> Canon's new multi-purpose camera employs an enhanced version of the 35mm full-frame CMOS sensor for Full HD video use that was originally developed by the Company in 20132





> 2 For more information, please refer to the press release announced on March 4, 2013, available on the Canon Global website: http://www.canon.com/news/2013/mar04e.html


----------



## TeT (Jul 30, 2015)

at 30K I would think that maybe it was a contract bid made to somebodies specs and any residual sales are gravy ... ...probably would be fun to play with.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 30, 2015)

aceflibble said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it $30,000?
> ...



Not really why it is $30,000.00 It is $30,000 because of R&D and tooling, and other initial costs. It is $30,000.00 for the same reason Blue Ray players were thousands of dollars when they first hit the market... same as any new tech. The price will quickly come down. Eventually the tech will be affordable to most everyone. The mass consumer market is the ultimate target. 10's of millions of people already have video surveillance in their homes and businesses. As the price falls, it will be adopted. My first VCR was a top loading Quasar that cost $465.00 back in 1984. My first color television was a 19" CRT screen and nearly $500.00 also in 1984. The more they sell and the higher the supply they are able to produce... the lower the price will go. That is good news for all of us.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 30, 2015)

can0nfan2379 said:


> Sith Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > At $30,000, if I was using this for night time surveillance/security then I'd need to set up a second one specifically to watch the first one so it doesn't get nicked.... and then another to watch the second....and then another to watch etc...
> ...


----------



## sanj (Jul 30, 2015)

Amazing. Revolutionary. hahahaha


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 30, 2015)

bkxmnr said:


> This looks like a drone-worthy little cube. Coupled with the ability to see in near pitch black conditions, it's a dream come true for law enforcement. And we'll-monied voyeurs.



Putting a 30K camera plus a lens on a drone would be gutsy! ;D


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Jul 30, 2015)

I think I can say this without any type of BS.

NO ONE here will buy this $30,000. Dollar Block.


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 30, 2015)

mskrystalmeth said:


> I think I can say this without any type of BS.
> 
> NO ONE here will buy this $30,000. Dollar Block.



I'm totally getting one to put up as a security camera for my driveway! That way, if somebody smashes the window on my $4k car, I'll have good video footage to find the culprit!

"But honey, it's an investment!"


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 30, 2015)

Sweet. 

Now I have a suitable camera for my surveillance.... neighborhood spy ... night time sports videography drone. 

8)


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 30, 2015)

AW dang... you beat me to it. 



bkxmnr said:


> This looks like a drone-worthy little cube. Coupled with the ability to see in near pitch black conditions, it's a dream come true for law enforcement. And we'll-monied voyeurs.


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 30, 2015)

Isn't this innovation then?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 30, 2015)

dolina said:


> BBC Earth documentaries and such and such where they record noctural or subteranian animals.
> 
> I would love to see test footage lit by new moon.



yeah should be awesome for stuff like that


----------



## Mooose (Jul 30, 2015)

The handholding ergonomics on this thing look fantastic.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 30, 2015)

Like others stated, this is meant for high budget productions that need or would benefit from a super low light camera option. People will buy this, but only for live events, documentaries, movies and for scientific studies. 



dolina said:


> Wrong move Canon. This should have been 4K



Or there should be a 4K version later on. Normally I rave for 4K, but this is about the right tool for the job. The specific job in this case is an absolute low light monster with large pixels, the performance would drop down to the status of the A7S if it had 4K.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 30, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > BBC Earth documentaries and such and such where they record noctural or subteranian animals.
> ...



Exactly! They've done amazing stuff with 'starlight cameras' (which are so rare and expensive I think you can only hire them), but those are still black and white. Full colour night time footage? Would/will open up a huge area of documenting and researching nocturnal animal behaviour. Exciting!


----------



## keriboi (Jul 30, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> bkxmnr said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like a drone-worthy little cube. Coupled with the ability to see in near pitch black conditions, it's a dream come true for law enforcement. And we'll-monied voyeurs.
> ...



Not when you are spending 250 million on a global hawk. 
This on law enforcement helicopters filiming car chases in the dark to provide proof for the courts. Has lots of places. Its not for the consumer but hopefully the tech flows down. Never know the 5dmk5 could have iso 4 mil


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 30, 2015)

I feel like the market for this will be people/organizations that already have plenty(probably like 20) of the $11,500 supertelephoto lenses, so in that respect, it's not /that/ expensive if you think about the fact it's cheaper than buying three 600mm F/4 IS II. 

And heck! You could buy six of these for the asking price of the 1200mm F/5.6, and I know there was some market for that in the past.


----------



## gregory4000 (Jul 30, 2015)

yorgasor said:


> mskrystalmeth said:
> 
> 
> > I think I can say this without any type of BS.
> ...


----------



## scyrene (Jul 30, 2015)

gregory4000 said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > mskrystalmeth said:
> ...



Really? So it's always below freezing at night?

I'm sure "government surveillance" can already record images in most conditions very well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: ISO 4000,000*



wockawocka said:


> With the A7s being fairly clean at half a million ISO, this cam is 'only' 3 stops better and 2mp vs 12?
> 
> Or is my maths off?



The images I've seen from the A7S did not look so good as you claim at ISO 409600, I'd expect them to look worse at half a million if the camera went that high.






They are quite usable at 25,600 which is way off 4 million.


----------



## chukronos (Jul 30, 2015)

If this isn't in the new 5d mark IV, I'm switching to a smartphone with Olioclip glass.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 30, 2015)

chukronos said:


> If this isn't in the new 5d mark IV, I'm switching to a smartphone with Olioclip glass.


Nonsense! If this is released now and 5DIV is released later next year, it should have at least one stop higher ISO!


----------



## gregory4000 (Jul 31, 2015)

scyrene said:


> gregory4000 said:
> 
> 
> > yorgasor said:
> ...



With those air vents, I would hate to take it out on the rain.
And of course, is not always freezing at night. But I'm sure many agencies will think twice before using it less than in ideal climate.
And yes the "government surveillance" can record images in probably any condition,
But in most likelihood, not with this camera.
But I'm only pointing out that for $30,000. As a strong example.....There is a market out there.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 31, 2015)

Hmm... ISO 4Million- I could do Milky Way shots hand held with an f/4 lens


----------



## TAF (Jul 31, 2015)

Mirrorless and full frame with an EF mount.

You see - I knew Canon could do it.

Clearly, they're finally on the right track for the future of mirrorless.

Put an EVF on the top, and they've got a digital Rollei SL3003...just what I was hoping for.

Now to wait a few years until I can snag one on eBay for a reasonable price.


----------



## TAF (Jul 31, 2015)

K said:


> The big question is, how much DR does it have at ISO 100? If it can't do a 7+ stop push, it's junk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That CEO forgets that they more or less did just that with the eye-tracking focus on the EOS-3.

A technology that I really wish Canon would reintroduce. It would make the AF on the 5D3 a bit more user friendly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

keriboi said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > bkxmnr said:
> ...




A 2.5MP 5D series might be a low production camera and cost $30K. The high price is there simply because there is no competition. If there was another manufacturer competiting, then the price will drop. It was pretty obvious that Canon bought Axis just to bring out products like this. Axis already has sales and distribution networks, with contacts in the law enforcement and military, so the combination is going to make big bucks. 

Imagine, traffic signal cameras with no flash unit to let you know you've been photographed.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 31, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> bkxmnr said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like a drone-worthy little cube. Coupled with the ability to see in near pitch black conditions, it's a dream come true for law enforcement. And we'll-monied voyeurs.
> ...


How about a 400K camera (including satellite data link)....

Been there..... done that..... ages ago.....


----------



## Tinky (Jul 31, 2015)

TAF said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > The big question is, how much DR does it have at ISO 100? If it can't do a 7+ stop push, it's junk.
> ...



All for them bringing back ECF. It took me and my 3 about a month to get along well, but once we did we got along famously.

I don't know how good it would be for video though, video is contiguous, and your eye instinctively skips around, fine for stills, not so fine maybe for a 20s pull focus track... Also, ECF worked with the mirror down...
in video mode, it is up.. there would need to be some kind of delay / latitude built in as well, much like you can do ai servo tracking on the better cameras, so that the system wasn't being tricked by foreground objects, or by erroneous eye movements.

But yeah.. I'm with you.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 31, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> keriboi said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



But wouldn't those be in well lit areas anyway? Major road junctions etc. Alternatively, IR lighting is much cheaper - you don't need colour images to issue a ticket.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 31, 2015)

TAF said:


> That CEO forgets that they more or less did just that with the eye-tracking focus on the EOS-3.
> 
> A technology that I really wish Canon would reintroduce. It would make the AF on the 5D3 a bit more user friendly.



I liked the eye controlled focus on my A2E... but that only had 5 focus points and they were all in a horizontal line... spread out pretty far.

Trying to get eye controlled focus with today's cameras with a 50+ focus points all over the place will be a bit harder to do. Can you imagine the calibration process?

No, I don't think we will see eye controlled focus on cameras with 50+ focusing points. The technology is there, but the weak link will be the variations of the human eye.... which a camera manufacturer can't fix. 

I think the best that we can ever expect is using the eye to move groups of focus points and a multi controller does that today pretty well and quickly.


----------



## nvsravank (Jul 31, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> TAF said:
> 
> 
> > That CEO forgets that they more or less did just that with the eye-tracking focus on the EOS-3.
> ...



You should try using the multi controller during a dance and tell me how well you can track face. While face recog is good in 1dx it is non existent in Lower series. If you can use eye controlled, it will be a huge boon. Allows the eye to select the region!


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 31, 2015)

nvsravank said:


> You should try using the multi controller during a dance and tell me how well you can track face. While face recog is good in 1dx it is non existent in Lower series. If you can use eye controlled, it will be a huge boon. Allows the eye to select the region!


With multi-controller you at least know where the AF is, as he said, with modern AF systems with over 50 AF points eye-control would just fail miserably as the system most likely couldn't keep up with your eye and it wouldn't be accurate enough (you look at AF point X but the system makes a little error and focuses to point Y instead).


----------



## weixing (Jul 31, 2015)

gregory4000 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > gregory4000 said:
> ...


Hi,
There are "Outdoor camera housing" for security camera, so I don't think this is a problem. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 31, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > You should try using the multi controller during a dance and tell me how well you can track face. While face recog is good in 1dx it is non existent in Lower series. If you can use eye controlled, it will be a huge boon. Allows the eye to select the region!
> ...



My EOS 3 did a decent job once the camera had some time to get used to my eye, the system did get better with use... a lot of folks chucked in the towel. The EOS 3 is now 17 year old tech, and ECF could cope (in my experience) with 45 AF points back then.. I don't think 50+ points would be a particular barrier.

The system on the 5 (A2e) was pretty basic, but the ecf stop-down was a very cool feature, you could dial it in as a cf but you lost your ae lock button function. Didn't work in portrait either, the 50e was even worse, 3 af points...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 31, 2015)

Im used to signing off on Arri Alexa or Amira cameras etc. for features & broadcast their is no way I would sanction paying $ 30K for this camera Canon have truly lost the plot.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 31, 2015)

To put it in perspective a basic Alexa Mini is $ 36K and is UTV. 

At its core is a Super 35mm format ARRI ALEV III CMOS sensor with Bayer pattern color filter array. ARRI claims it is capable of 14+ stops of sensitivity when shooting at an exposure index of 160-3200 (EI is essentially the same as ISO). 

The unit can be operated in a variety of ways, including via wireless control. It also has an integrated lens motor controller (which allows new active lens motors to connect to the PL mount) allowing for focus, iris and zoom to all be controlled from an ARRI hand unit, wirelessly. This makes the ALEXA Mini 4K an excellent choice for use with a drone. 

Physically, the Mini measures 185x124x140mm (7.3x4.9x5.5"), and weighs just 2.3kg (5lbs). ARRI cameras are known for being incredibly modular, and the ALEXA Mini 4K is no exception. The titanium PL mount can be swapped for an EF mount, and the camera can be used handheld with the addition of the ARRI MVF-1 viewfinder and a hand rig.

The unit can record in a wide variety of formats including HD, 2K, 4K and UHD and can also spit out native resolution outputs like uncompressed ARRIRAW 2.8K or ProRes 3.2k. Frame rates range from .75 -200fps. And a built-in set of motorized ND filters including a .6-stop, 1.2-stop, and 2.1-stop give even more exposure control. Other cool features: the sensor area can be switched from 4:3 to 16:9 and because the unit is symmetrical, it can be used in portrait-orientation, or upside down.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 31, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> To put it in perspective a basic Alexa Mini is $ 36K and is UTV.
> 
> At its core is a Super 35mm format ARRI ALEV III CMOS sensor with Bayer pattern color filter array. ARRI claims it is capable of 14+ stops of sensitivity when shooting at an exposure index of 160-3200 (EI is essentially the same as ISO).
> 
> ...



What are you filming? This is hardly a general-purpose camera. As I've mentioned earlier, wildlife documentary makers have already been using super-sensitive cameras for night-time behaviour without needing IR illumination, but now they can do it in colour.


----------



## Diko (Aug 1, 2015)

Count me impressed too. 

I can't wait to see the 1dX m2


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 1, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Im used to signing off on Arri Alexa or Amira cameras etc. for features & broadcast their is no way I would sanction paying $ 30K for this camera Canon have truly lost the plot.



different cameras, those are way better for that stuff, but they can't do what this does in one important regard

is this one priced to give it a huge profit margin? probably but there is nothing else out there and it is low volume which does cut back the margin since less units to spread development over

i agree they have lost a lot of the plot these days, but maybe not this time (at least not for now when they ahve zero competition regarding the things this can do in a somewhat low volume niche)


----------

